# Delivery drivers involved in Amazon theft ring



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2019)

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/fbi-delivery-drivers-involved-amazon-theft-ring-64726008

The two contract delivery drivers working for Amazon had a clear-cut assignment: They were supposed to bring packages from a warehouse south of Seattle to a post office for shipping, or sometimes drive to Seattle-Tacoma International Airport to pick up items that were being returned to the company.

The two defendants worked for a long time in the logistics area for Amazon - so they did not deliver directly to the buyers, but made sure that packages were brought from the warehouses to the postal services and returns were picked up again. And in this way they stole shipments again and again, without this being noticed directly.

Only last year, a police officer noticed that one of the two people made various transactions on the Amazon Marketplace. As a result, experts of the Federal Police FBI looked at the matter and finally initiated an investigation procedure on the basis of a concrete suspicion. This culminated in home searches that took place in July and where various evidence was secured, the US broadcaster ABC News reported.


----------

